# Hold'em & Hit'em Crawfish Boil



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*May 8th gates open at noon Mudbugs(6000 lbs) At 3:00 Houston Farm & Ranch Hwy-6, Ticket are $20.00 each Bike Ride (Poker Run) And More.. I'll have a limited number of tickets starting Saturday(3/13/10) Check us out at www.hhclub.org for more info.. Thanks Crocker...*


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Mud bugs, chicken, sausage & boudin and *all you can eat??!!* *You betcha!!*

Want to take a ride on that steel horse? We got a little ride you can take and it leads to the Houston Farm & Ranch Club for a days worth of fun, frolic & BUGS! Join us for the HHC ride that morning and the details are at www.hhc.org !

Come on out & see us!

Give Crocker a call or PM me.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Please call for tickets*

There is a limited number of tickets.. This is one of are fund rasiers, there will also be a Bike Ride, Silent Auction and Tons of Crawfish..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tickets are goin Fast...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 19 left...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*12 and there gone..*


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

All of my crawfish tickets are gone but we can get more. If you eat bugs or ride a motorcycle then this event is perfect for you. Come on out & join us.

PM or call me for tickets.

Russ Montgomery
281-344-0300


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Russ..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Got Tickets ?*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Still Got Tickets.....*


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Last few days to purchase crawfish tickets! Give Crocker or myself a call if you need tickets for this "All you can eat till they run out!".

You can't find this deal anywhere else in the Metro area!

www.hhclub.org


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*IT'S THIS SATURDAY DON'T MISS OUT ..... *


----------

